# arrows for low poundage



## mnt.william (Mar 26, 2007)

What would be suggested for 35 lbs bow as far as arrows for 900 round and field rounds when shooting traditional?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

if you are budget conscious take a look at the Beman Flash they have a small diameter and they have light spines available.

Shooting long distances with light poundage really exacerbates the wind drift problem so you're definitely going to want to look at a thin shaft.

If money isn't an object then perhaps the Carbon Express Nano's XR or Pro both have light weight spine options.

Also you would have better luck posting this in the FITA section .


----------

